# Tradimento di 5 mesi, dal punto di vista dell'amante.



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Gentili utenti,

Mi chiamo g. e son qui per raccontarvi la mia storia, nella speranza che qualcuno di voi - certamente più edotto di me - possa darmi una mano a capirne il senso e, eventualmente, ad abbozzarne un proseguo.

Tutto cominciò nel Luglio dello scorso anno. Durante una serata danzereccia ebbi l'occasione di incontrare una dolce ragazza dai capelli rossi, che chiamerò r. per comodità - questo uso dei segnal, alla dolce stil novo, è più che caratteristico! -.
Una persona senza dubbio interessante, fisicamente attraente, affascinante, spigliata ed intelligente. Cominciammo a frequentarci senza impegno, per conoscerci meglio e nutrire quello che sembrava un feeling di natura emotiva più che spontaneo. Non conoscendo la sua situazione sentimentale decisi di andarci piano, sondando il terreno con attenzione e rispetto, senza forzare le cose (anche se, chiarisco, i miei propositi erano chiari sin dall'inizio).
Dopo circa due mesi di frequentazione leggera, di natura prettamente amicale, anche se condita dalle mie sottili avances, venni a sapere che era fidanzata e che il ragazzo si trovava in un altro continente per lavoro e che vi sarebbe rimasto a tempo indeterminato. Era, insomma, impegnata in una relazione a distanza da poco meno di un anno - su un arco di legame sentimentale di quattro anni e mezzo -. Mi raccontò di lui, dei loro progetti e del fatto che stessero per prendere casa insieme, dopo il suo ritorno.
Malgrado r. mi piacesse moltissimo decisi di mollare il colpo per evitare ogni sorta di complicazioni, e lasciar che il rapporto si consolidasse in niente di più che una complice amicizia. Continuammo perciò a frequentarci con costanza, giocando un po' sopra alle nostre sensibilità estremamente affini, ma senza mai cedere in provocazioni eccessive. Inutile dire che a Novembre dell'anno scorso ci scambiammo il primo bacio. 
Da quel momento cominciò la nostra turbolenta relazione, difficile da gestire e psicologicamente logorante; tuttavia condita da una fortissima passione e da una densità sentimentale inedita.
Durante i primi tre mesi tentammo di lasciarci due volte, ambedue andate male, col mancato proposito di metter fine a quello che pensavamo entrambi non potesse che finir male.
A Dicembre, dopo il terzo tentativo di distacco, chiaramente fallito, lei abbandono tutte le proprie autocensure decidendo di continuare con naturalezza e archiviando i sensi di colpa.
Gennaio, Febbraio e Marzo furono tre mesi eccezionali, nei quale avemmo l'occasione di aprir noi stessi e di condividere la dolcezza dei momenti, sia dal punto di vista emotivo che sessuale. Immancabilmente mi accorsi di essermi innamorato di lei.
A questo punto decisi di tirare in là ancora per un po', consapevole che avrei presto dovuto sfociare in un immancabile "aut-aut". Cosa che feci a fine Marzo (vi renderete conto che è cosa recentissima): o me o lui.
Lei decise perciò di prendersi qualche tempo per se stessa, ai fini di pettinarsi i pensieri e giungere ad una decisione. 
Scelse lui.

E ora sono qui, come un cretino, basito dalla sua decisione e confuso sul da farsi.

Credete sia finita davvero? Credete che la loro relazione, dopo cinque mesi di intenso tradimento, possa davvero continuare?

Grazie in anticipo per la vostra cordialità e le vostre risposte.

Chiarisco che la narrazione a voi presentata non è che un sunto del sunto. La densità dei particolari è stata omessa per non appesantire la lettura, ma molte cose di grande importanza non sono state dette. Se avete domande più specifiche non esitate a farle, sarò ben lieto di rispondere.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

ma come ha spiegato la sua decisione?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come ha spiegato la sua decisione?


Non l'ha spiegata. Mi ha semplicemente detto "ho scelto lui", mugugnando qualcosa sul fatto che tale decisione non è definitiva. Al che mi sono più che adirato dicendole che dopo tutto quel tempo non avrebbe potuto navigare ancora nei dubbi. E lei ha confermato: "ho scelto lui."


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non l'ha spiegata. Mi ha semplicemente detto "ho scelto lui", mugugnando qualcosa sul fatto che tale decisione non è definitiva. Al che mi sono più che adirato dicendole che dopo tutto quel tempo non avrebbe potuto navigare ancora nei dubbi. E lei ha confermato: "ho scelto lui."



mi dispiace per la tua situazione, tu sei innamorato e lei...non si sa
comunque lei ha scelto, il che potrebbe essere preferibile ad un atteggiamento indeciso ed ambiguo, che a te infatti non stava più bene
ora non sei più "l'altro", e puoi ripartire da qui
ad es. stare a vedere per un po' di tempo che succede, se ti va, al ritorno del fidanzato...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi dispiace per la tua situazione, tu sei innamorato e lei...non si sa
> comunque lei ha scelto, il che potrebbe essere preferibile ad un atteggiamento indeciso ed ambiguo, che a te infatti non stava più bene
> ora non sei più "l'altro", e puoi ripartire da qui
> ad es. stare a vedere per un po' di tempo che succede, se ti va, al ritorno del fidanzato...


Se e quando tornerà. Minimo starà via fino a Febbraio del prossimo anno.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Se e quando tornerà. Minimo starà via fino a Febbraio del prossimo anno.



ok, sapevi che era fidanzata, ora però lei ha scelto
vuoi provare a riallacciare?
ma stai attento perchè sarai sempre più preso e farai più fatica ad uscirne...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, sapevi che era fidanzata, ora però lei ha scelto
> vuoi provare a riallacciare?
> ma stai attento perchè sarai sempre più preso e farai più fatica ad uscirne...


La risposta è no. Non ho intenzione di provare a riallacciare. La combinazione della sua scelta e della sua insicurezza mi ha distrutto. Tuttavia non riesco ancora a rassegnarmi e nutro la speranza che sia lei a riallacciare con me. E vorrei capire se la cosa è plausibile. E poi, cristo, tra di loro come diamine potrà andare?


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Se e quando tornerà. Minimo starà via fino a Febbraio del prossimo anno.


ciao e benvenuto,
concordo con Free in tutto 

prova a staccarti da questa donna


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto,
> concordo con Free in tutto
> 
> prova a staccarti da questa donna


Diosanto. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi. Mi ha distrutto, ma sono tuttora innamorato di lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> La risposta è no. Non ho intenzione di provare a riallacciare. La combinazione della sua scelta e della sua insicurezza mi ha distrutto. Tuttavia non riesco ancora a rassegnarmi e nutro la speranza che sia lei a riallacciare con me. E vorrei capire se la cosa è plausibile. E poi, cristo, tra di loro come diamine potrà andare?


L'altro non c'è... è via per lavoro. Forse non se l'è sentita di lasciarlo in un periodo nel quale non lo vede, non sta con lui, in cui lui non era presente per tenere unita la loro coppia. Strano senso di lealtà, se è così...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> La risposta è no. Non ho intenzione di provare a riallacciare. La combinazione della sua scelta e della sua insicurezza mi ha distrutto. Tuttavia non riesco ancora a rassegnarmi e nutro la speranza che sia lei a riallacciare con me. E vorrei capire se la cosa è plausibile. E poi, cristo, tra di loro come diamine potrà andare?


difficile capire come potrà andare tra lloro per ora pperò 
ha scelto lui...
quindi se ti va ti tocca aspettare....
altrimenti dimenticarla


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> La risposta è no. Non ho intenzione di provare a riallacciare. La combinazione della sua scelta e della sua insicurezza mi ha distrutto. Tuttavia non riesco ancora a rassegnarmi e nutro la speranza che sia lei a riallacciare con me. E vorrei capire se la cosa è plausibile. E poi, cristo, tra di loro come diamine potrà andare?


E allora
lo so sono casi 
in cui una scelta di un individuo
condiziona un'altro

Ma vuoi mettere se lei sceglieva di ingannarti?
Dicendoti tranquillo tra me e quell'altro non potrà mai esserci più nulla
E poi ti ritrovi che lascia te per sposare lui?

In fondo ti è andata da dio
E tante volte ste cose girano così

Ecco perchè è sbagliato investire troppo in certi rapporti
che non possono per loro natura avere un futuro

Appunto perchè una persona non è libera...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Gentili utenti,
> 
> Mi chiamo g. e son qui per raccontarvi la mia storia, nella speranza che qualcuno di voi - certamente più edotto di me - possa darmi una mano a capirne il senso e, eventualmente, ad abbozzarne un proseguo.
> 
> ...


Somiglia molto alla mia storia...

...io quella ragazza l'ho sposata poi 

Che dirti...non è finita, di questo sono certo...ci saranno riavvicinamenti e nuove conclusioni...

Non so dirti come finirà, ma se la continui preparati al periodo più intenso della tua vita fatto di pesantissimi alti e bassi emozionali...

...se sei un pratico, testa sulle spalle ed equilibrato, allora molla ora prima che sia troppo tardi...perché ci saranno sofferenze (ma anche momenti bellissimi) e non sai se l'esito finale sarà positivo o terribilmente negativo...

...se invece sei un mezzo folle romantico e fatalista (come me) prendi atto di non riuscire a mollare, aspetta gli eventi e goditi le mille emozioni che vivrai...fregandotene delle conseguenze 

Ps:
Fatti cercare...non essere opprimente...sii comprensivo con lei, ma mai complice: non fin quando sarà indecisa...


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Diosanto. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi. Mi ha distrutto, ma sono tuttora innamorato di lei.


Lo so che è difficile, ma purtoppo, quando si decide di iniziare una relazione "clandestina" si devono accettare anche i rischi... tu ora puoi fare 3 cose:



attendere che lei torni da te (se lo farà)
chiudere definitivamente senza se e senza ma
fare di tutto per riprendertela


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Somiglia molto alla mia storia...
> 
> ...io quella ragazza l'ho sposata poi
> 
> ...


Mi sono sempre definito un illuminista. Di romantico ho veramente poco; ma la mia razionalità è stata sconvolta da lei e da tutto questo. Le ho dato tutto me stesso e continuerò a farlo se me ne darà la possibilità. Sei davvero così convinto che non è finita?


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Tornerà da te, non temere, quindi dovrai accoelgierla se vuoi, ma dovrai accogliere anche una bella alesata al tuo ano da parte del tizio che è andato a lavorare in un altro continente appena scoprirà cosa è successo e delle corna subite, mentre lui si fidava di lei.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Gentili utenti,
> 
> Mi chiamo g. e son qui per raccontarvi la mia storia, nella speranza che qualcuno di voi - certamente più edotto di me - possa darmi una mano a capirne il senso e, eventualmente, ad abbozzarne un proseguo.
> 
> ...


prima di elaborare una risposta..questi due si vedevano ogni tanto???dici che lui era all'estero...


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre definito un illuminista. Di romantico ho veramente poco; ma la mia razionalità è stata sconvolta da lei e da tutto questo. Le ho dato tutto me stesso e continuerò a farlo se me ne darà la possibilità. Sei davvero così convinto che non è finita?


Due cose due:cosa pensi di una che fra te e un fantasma ha scelto un fantasma?Vorresti accanto una donna che mentre sta con te, pettina le fibre di carne rosa altrui?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due cose due:cosa pensi di una che fra te e un fantasma ha scelto un fantasma?Vorresti accanto una donna che mentre sta con te, pettina le fibre di carne rosa altrui?


infatti ciedevo appunto quanto si vedevano questi due...(i fidanzati ufficiali)


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti ciedevo appunto quanto si vedevano questi due...(i fidanzati ufficiali)


Già,io certi uomini fatico a capirli.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre definito un illuminista. Di romantico ho veramente poco; ma la mia razionalità è stata sconvolta da lei e da tutto questo. Le ho dato tutto me stesso e continuerò a farlo se me ne darà la possibilità. Sei davvero così convinto che non è finita?


Se la tua storia ha avuto anche solo la metà dell'intensità passione e sentimenti della mia, si: non è finita

Si farà sentire!!!

Ma ora non fare il cane bastonato...anzi, ricordati che sei un single: non dico di fare il femminaro incallito ma comunque falle "arrivare" all'orecchio che non sei un triste innamorato che rimane fedele alla sua NON fidanzata...

Ma ripeto:
Se senti di chiudere per evitare complicazioni, fallo!!!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già,io certi uomini fatico a capirli.


io non capisco lei anche..abbi pazienza....non si vedono nel frattempo fa capire all'altro che sta bene con lui...scusa ma..sarà molto ricco?:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti ciedevo appunto quanto si vedevano questi due...(i fidanzati ufficiali)


Non perdiamoci in luoghi comuni

I miei amici mi dicevano "e se poi lei fa a te quello che sta facendo al fidanzato/ex???"

Non è scritto che una che fa una cosa simile abbia il marchio e lo rifaccia, ehh???

Noi ci siamo sposati felicemente...anche se il fidanzamento ha anche avuto le difficoltà dei "ricordi" che affioravano e non escludo lo abbia anche rivisto (e fatto chissà cosa)

In generale sono contrario allo stare con persone impegnate, sopratutto perché anche quando finiscono bene si dovrà fare i conti con ricordi, flash, incontri fortuiti ecc...

...cioè...ci vuole piena coscienza e forza di volontà...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> prima di elaborare una risposta..questi due si vedevano ogni tanto???dici che lui era all'estero...


Durante la nostra relazione due volte. Tre settimane in Gennaio e una dopo Pasqua. E ovviamente si sentono quotidianamente.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Durante la nostra relazione due volte. Tre settimane in Gennaio e una dopo Pasqua. E ovviamente si sentono quotidianamente.


e inieme a te più spesso ovviamente....ti ha mai dimostrato qualcosa che andasse oltre il sesso e le robe clandestine?...non ho letto niente magari lo avrai gia detto...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non capisco lei anche..abbi pazienza....non si vedono nel frattempo fa capire all'altro che sta bene con lui...scusa ma..sarà molto ricco?:mrgreen:


Vi stupirò forse ma sì: guadagna molto; decisamente più di me.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Vi stupirò forse ma sì: guadagna molto; decisamente più di me.


e allora svelato il mistero...magari con te si assicura il presente con laltro il futuro...triste ma...può essere..


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e inieme a te più spesso ovviamente....ti ha mai dimostrato qualcosa che andasse oltre il sesso e le robe clandestine?...non ho letto niente magari lo avrai gia detto...


Ma certamente. L'intensità del nostro rapporto era vissuta da entrambi. Ci riusciva molto difficile definirci "amanti". Lei fu la prima a dirmi, testualmente, che eravamo qualcosa di più.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Durante la nostra relazione due volte. Tre settimane in Gennaio e una dopo Pasqua. E ovviamente si sentono quotidianamente.


Il fidanzato di mia moglie lavorava fuori ma sempre in Italia...tornava ogni 2-3 settimane per un weekend

Devo dire però che sta storia duró 4 mesi...nei quali mi disse "addio" un migliaio di volte 

Poi lasciò lui per me, ma dopo pochissimo decise di stare sola...ogni tanto ci vedevamo (e vedeva anche lui)

C'è da dire che eravamo ragazzini di 25 anni...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora svelato il mistero...magari con te si assicura il presente con laltro il futuro...triste ma...può essere..


Non saprei. Se così fosse allora l'ho davvero malgiudicata. Ma la conosco piuttosto bene e non credo di aver preso una cantonata così enorme. La pressione delle due famiglie è un altro discorso...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia moglie lavorava fuori ma sempre in Italia...tornava ogni 2-3 settimane per un weekend
> 
> Devo dire però che sta storia duró 4 mesi...nei quali mi disse "addio" un migliaio di volte
> 
> ...


Io ne ho 21. Lei 25. Lui (chiamiamolo i., dato che non l'ho ancora battezzato) 27.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Io ne ho 21. Lei 25. Lui (chiamiamolo i., dato che non l'ho ancora battezzato) 27.


Ah menomale
Siete giovani e non ci sono matrimoni ne figli in mezzo

Tu secondo me sei troppo giovane per fissarti su una ragazza...

...ma capisco la passione 

Lei vede in te la follia, la spensieratezza...in lui vede certezze e maturità...

Bella storia ma potresti farti male...e alla lunga anche lei...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tornerà da te, non temere, quindi dovrai accoelgierla se vuoi, ma dovrai accogliere anche una bella alesata al tuo ano da parte del tizio che è andato a lavorare in un altro continente appena scoprirà cosa è successo e delle corna subite, mentre lui si fidava di lei.


Vorrei tanto avere questa certezza. Quanto a giustificate recriminazioni et similia... sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità, anche se dovessero venir tradotte in un bel cazzotto in faccia. (Ma prima gli pregherei di permettermi di togliere gli occhiali...)


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Se lui ha 30 cm di salsiccia...allora che sia più ricco o meno capiamo il perchè!


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lui ha 30 cm di salsiccia...allora che sia più ricco o meno capiamo il perchè!


Nah... sull'ambito sessuale lo batto di gran lunga, al di là delle dimensioni. Ha avuto in cinque mesi con me un'attività sessuale che riassume i loro ultimi due anni di relazione. Parole sue, non mie.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ah menomale
> Siete giovani e non ci sono matrimoni ne figli in mezzo
> 
> Tu secondo me sei troppo giovane per fissarti su una ragazza...
> ...


Una passione travolgente... Due sensibilità terribilmente affini.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Nah... sull'ambito sessuale lo batto di gran lunga, al di là delle dimensioni. Ha avuto in cinque mesi con me un'attività sessuale che riassume i loro ultimi due anni di relazione. Parole sue, non mie.


e certo..non si vedevano mai...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Nah... sull'ambito sessuale lo batto di gran lunga, al di là delle dimensioni. Ha avuto in cinque mesi con me un'attività sessuale che riassume i loro ultimi due anni di relazione. Parole sue, non mie.


Lo so, succede sempre
Anche io sai? Lo facevamo 2 volte al giorno anche 3 a volte

Ma poi la donna, più lungimirante dell'uomo, pensa che prima o poi questa passione si affievolirà...e allora riflette su tutto il resto...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e certo..non si vedevano mai...


Riformulo: ultimi due anni di relazione passati fisicamente insieme.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Io ne ho 21. Lei 25. Lui (chiamiamolo i., dato che non l'ho ancora battezzato) 27.



Dai Frif sei giovane non fossilizzati su di lei 
potresti farti male ...
Leggi la storia di Tommy forse di può servire...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Nah... sull'ambito sessuale lo batto di gran lunga, al di là delle dimensioni. Ha avuto in cinque mesi con me un'attività sessuale che riassume i loro ultimi due anni di relazione. Parole sue, non mie.


Si si si  E quando mai una donna dice all'uomo in questione "!Sei una mezza pippa, il mio uomo mi fa godere come una orca assassina!!!" 

Ok, abbiamo capito, 30 cm di salsiccia ed una capacità alla Rocco Siffredi ti mettono alla dura prova, poi vuoi mettere il conto in banca???


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai Frif sei giovane non fossilizzati su di lei
> potresti farti male ...
> Leggi la storia di Tommy forse di può servire...


Mi mandi il link, perfavore?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si si  E quando mai una donna dice all'uomo in questione "!Sei una mezza pippa, il mio uomo mi fa godere come una orca assassina!!!"
> 
> Ok, abbiamo capito, 30 cm di salsiccia ed una capacità alla Rocco Siffredi ti mettono alla dura prova, poi vuoi mettere il conto in banca???


Ma è questo il punto: Io sono una mezza pippa! E sono il primo ad ammetterlo. Ho 21 anni, ho poche esperienze sessuali alle mie spalle e sono un amante mediocre. Il sesso è tutto un universo che devo ancora imparare a conoscere ed esplorare. Perciò credo alle sue parole. Lui è sessualmente stitico; per dirti: quest'estate, prima che ci conoscessimo, lei è andata a trovarlo per una settimana laggiù, nell'altro continente. E non hanno scopato. Sì, hai capito bene: non si vedevano da sei mesi, sono stati insieme una settimana intera, e non hanno scopato.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto: Io sono una mezza pippa! E sono il primo ad ammetterlo. Ho 21 anni, ho poche esperienze sessuali alle mie spalle e sono un amante mediocre. Il sesso è tutto un universo che devo ancora imparare a conoscere ed esplorare. Perciò credo alle sue parole. Lui è sessualmente stitico; per dirti: quest'estate, prima che ci conoscessimo, lei è andata a trovarlo per una settimana laggiù, nell'altro continente. E non hanno scopato. Sì, hai capito bene: non si vedevano da sei mesi, sono stati insieme una settimana intera, e non hanno scopato.


è l'esperienza che fa l'uomo bravo???...senti tesoruccio bello..sei giovane...21 anni che bello...li rivorrei anche io...non affossarti e pesca altrove...magari la trovi libera e non ti dovrai mettere a paragone(cosa stupida) con nessuno...


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto: Io sono una mezza pippa! E sono il primo ad ammetterlo. Ho 21 anni, ho poche esperienze sessuali alle mie spalle e sono un amante mediocre. Il sesso è tutto un universo che devo ancora imparare a conoscere ed esplorare. Perciò credo alle sue parole. Lui è sessualmente stitico; per dirti: quest'estate, prima che ci conoscessimo, lei è andata a trovarlo per una settimana laggiù, nell'altro continente. E non hanno scopato. Sì, hai capito bene: non si vedevano da sei mesi, sono stati insieme una settimana intera, e non hanno scopato.


A bè iniziano bene


Questa qui o ha forti pressioni famigliari
O è stupida

Non solo x il sesso ma xchè chi cavole le fa fare di vivere così perendosi lìuomo che ama

Un ottimo tenore di vita futuro?
Cara mia che tristezza

Fosse così hai perso niente scusami
A me girerebbere profondamente e scomparirei io altrochè chiedersi se torna

Hai 21 anni da uan cosi (se cosi fosse) io me la darei a gambe


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è l'esperienza che fa l'uomo bravo???...senti tesoruccio bello..sei giovane...21 anni che bello...li rivorrei anche io...non affossarti e pesca altrove...magari la trovi libera e non ti dovrai mettere a paragone(cosa stupida) con nessuno...


Beh, per quel poco che ne so, sì: è l'esperienza che fa l'uomo bravo. Come vale in ambiti disciplinari suppongo valga anche per il sesso. E lei mi ha portato via il cervello e i pensieri che ci sono dentro; non vorrei voltar pagina sino a che non son sicuro di poterlo fare.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A bè iniziano bene
> 
> 
> Questa qui o ha forti pressioni famigliari
> ...


Sì: le pressioni familiari sono fortissime. Stavano per andare a vivere insieme prima che lui partisse. Hanno già comprato mobilia, divano e trapunta matrimoniale; pensa te.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh, per quel poco che ne so, sì: è l'esperienza che fa l'uomo bravo. Come vale in ambiti disciplinari suppongo *valga anche per il sesso*. E lei mi ha portato via il cervello e i pensieri che ci sono dentro; non vorrei voltar pagina sino a che non son sicuro di poterlo fare.


ma quando mai.........il sesso si fa bene quando si sta bene con la persona con cui lo fai.....quando sei in sintonia ecc ecc....altrimenti puoi essere figo, con il pisello e l'esperienza di rocco e non fare effetto...


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì: le pressioni familiari sono fortissime. Stavano per andare a vivere insieme prima che lui partisse. Hanno già comprato mobilia, divano e *trapunta matrimoniale*; pensa te.



:rotfl:


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma quando mai.........il sesso si fa bene quando si sta bene con la persona con cui lo fai.....quando sei in sintonia ecc ecc....altrimenti puoi essere figo, con il pisello e l'esperienza di rocco e non fare effetto...


Che dire, allora? Mi fido.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì: le pressioni familiari sono fortissime. Stavano per andare a vivere insieme prima che lui partisse. Hanno già comprato mobilia, divano e trapunta matrimoniale; pensa te.


Uhh che acquistoniJ

…dammi retta
Ha fatto al sua scelta
X qnt male ti faccia guarda avanti
Hai davvero la vita davanti e quello che adesso ti sembra (giustamente) insuperabile non lo sarà tra un po

Se dovesse tornare valuterai

Queste storie ti pendono cuore cervello panza
A 21 e anche a 40 fidati

Pare non ci sai età
poi una certa predisposizione

fidati che se parte così a 25 anni questa relazione tra lei e l’altro è bruciata in partenza per me
spero lei rinsavisca soptutto x se stessa


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Mi mandi il link, perfavore?


Non riesco dal cell...
pag. 6 confessionale "qualche tempo fa"
pag  1 confessionale " VI per vendetta"

non so se c'è ne sono altre...
la vostra storia è diversa ma può avere punti in comune...:smile:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Che dire, allora? Mi fido.


stra-fidati


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uhh che acquistoniJ
> 
> …dammi retta
> Ha fatto al sua scelta
> ...


E' questo che mi disorienta. La giovane età dovrebbe esser uno sprono a buttarsi, a lasciarsi dietro qualcosa che non funziona per tentare una nuova strada. Non il contrario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


anche io sulla trapunta mi sono rotolata. Frif tranquillo che il corredo resta a lei, cambiasse idea


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è l'esperienza che fa l'uomo bravo???...senti tesoruccio bello..sei giovane...21 anni che bello...li rivorrei anche io...non affossarti e pesca altrove...magari la trovi libera e non ti dovrai mettere a paragone(cosa stupida) con nessuno...


Non affossiamolo...
MIa cara 
dipende dall'esperienza

Io ho imparato tutto sul campo
e sono stato fortunato
ho avuto ottime maestre di vita

molto poco teoriche
ma tanto pratiche...

e se ne imparano di cose 
in tel leto eh?

Wovl....


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> E' questo che mi disorienta. La giovane età dovrebbe esser uno sprono a buttarsi, a lasciarsi dietro qualcosa che non funziona per tentare una nuova strada. Non il contrario.


Ma certo c’è gente che stravolge ben di piu di promesse ai genitori (che capirebbero) e trapunte

Non so forse l’hai idealizzata
Ora vi sentite?

Non ah ragioni di stare in peidi x i motivi di cui sopra ma proprio niente

Non ti scade un po con questi  atteggiamenti ad es?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma certo c’è gente che stravolge ben di piu di promesse ai genitori (che capirebbero) e trapunte
> 
> Non so forse l’hai idealizzata
> Ora vi sentite?
> ...


Che io l'abbia idealizzata non v'è dubbio alcuno. Sono innamorato, che altro potrei fare?
Ci siamo visti l'ultima volta mercoledì, il giorno della sua scelta.
Ma frequentiamo gli stessi posti e ci vediamo generalmente almeno un paio di volte a settimana o più. Condividiamo una stessa passione che ci porta inevitabilmente a incontrarci agli stessi eventi.
In ogni caso non ci sentiamo da mercoledì.

E sì, mi scade eccome. Ma, come già detto, sono innamorato.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Che io l'abbia idealizzata non v'è dubbio alcuno. Sono innamorato, che altro potrei fare?
> Ci siamo visti l'ultima volta mercoledì, il giorno della sua scelta.
> Ma frequentiamo gli stessi posti e ci vediamo generalmente almeno un paio di volte a settimana o più. Condividiamo una stessa passione che ci porta inevitabilmente a incontrarci agli stessi eventi.
> In ogni caso non ci sentiamo da mercoledì.
> ...


tu hai 21 anni hai detto? cosa studi, se studi?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tu hai 21 anni hai detto? cosa studi, se studi?


Sì, ho 21 anni. E studio Storia Contemporanea.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì, ho 21 anni. E studio Storia contemporanea.


interessante, stai preparando esami al momento?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> interessante, stai preparando esami al momento?


Sì, per quale motivo me lo chiedi?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì, per quale motivo me lo chiedi?


cosi', curiosità, anche mio cugino studia storia contemporanea


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche io sulla trapunta mi sono rotolata. Frif tranquillo che il corredo resta a lei, cambiasse idea


fantastica!


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cosi', curiosità, anche mio cugino studia storia contemporanea


impiccione :mexican:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> impiccione :mexican:


è molto maturo il nostro studente comunque


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è molto maturo il nostro studente comunque


:yes:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì, ho 21 anni. E studio Storia Contemporanea.


ASPè, ASPè... 21 anni??? e lei quanti anni ha??? e ha comprato la trapunta matrimoniale??????????????????????????????????????????  con il moroso all'estero per un anno????????????????????????????????? 
ma che è? c'è un ritorno al matrimonio post-diploma? Ma non vi pigliate certe pesche prima dei... almeno 27-28, dài! E minimo 3 anni di convivenza. Ho appreso recentemente che due sono pochi.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ASPè, ASPè... 21 anni??? e lei quanti anni ha??? e ha comprato la trapunta matrimoniale?????????????????????????????????????????? con il moroso all'estero per un anno?????????????????????????????????
> ma che è? c'è un ritorno al matrimonio post-diploma? Ma non vi pigliate certe pesche prima dei... almeno 27-28, dài! E minimo 3 anni di convivenza. Ho appreso recentemente che due sono pochi.


io sono arrivata a 5 e sono stati pochi lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ASPè, ASPè... 21 anni??? e lei quanti anni ha??? e ha comprato la trapunta matrimoniale??????????????????????????????????????????  con il moroso all'estero per un anno?????????????????????????????????
> ma che è? c'è un ritorno al matrimonio post-diploma? Ma non vi pigliate certe pesche prima dei... almeno 27-28, dài! E minimo 3 anni di convivenza. Ho appreso recentemente che due sono pochi.


oddio Sbri...mi tocco..mio figlio ne ha 2 in piu'..e manco pensa alla fidanzata,nel senso che va'..fa'..e tanti saluti..e questo pensa a sposarsi...ahahahhh..la mamma di patacca..le'semper....


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è molto maturo il nostro studente comunque


Grazie!


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quanto tempo deve ancora stare lontano il suo fidanzato?
> 
> Se non ci sono prospettive imminenti di un suo ritorno, prova a starle vicino facendo l'amico.
> 
> Dato che non siete amici, ci metterà poco a cedere... e penso che alla fine potrebbe cambiare idea.


Starà via ancora per poco meno di un anno, minimo. Ma probabilmente di più.
E non posso starle vicino ora. Non posso riavvicinarmi se non lo fa lei.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Grazie!



allora hai 21 anni caro?

trovatene un'altra!

e studia


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ASPè, ASPè... 21 anni??? e lei quanti anni ha??? e ha comprato la trapunta matrimoniale?????????????????????????????????????????? con il moroso all'estero per un anno?????????????????????????????????
> ma che è? c'è un ritorno al matrimonio post-diploma? Ma non vi pigliate certe pesche prima dei... almeno 27-28, dài! E minimo 3 anni di convivenza. Ho appreso recentemente che due sono pochi.


Lei ha 25 anni... quattro in più di me. E io sono uno studentello sbarbato, lei lavora. Due mondi diversi che si incontrano, con tutte le loro sfumature.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri...mi tocco..mio figlio ne ha 2 in piu'..e manco pensa alla fidanzata,nel senso che va'..fa'..e tanti saluti..e questo pensa a sposarsi...ahahahhh..la mamma di patacca..le'semper....


Ehi... mica sono io quello che pensa a sposarsi! Dio me ne scampi almeno per la prossima decade. Il matrimonio è affar loro. Io vorrei solo costruire una relazione!


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Lei ha 25 anni... quattro in più di me. E io sono uno studentello sbarbato, lei lavora. Due mondi diversi che si incontrano, con tutte le loro sfumature.


Ti vedo male,ad essere sincero mi spiace pure.Vedo molto male lei e non mi dispiace,perchè non mi piace.


----------



## Lui (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lei ha 25 anni... quattro in più di me. E io sono uno studentello sbarbato, lei lavora. Due mondi diversi che si incontrano, con tutte le loro sfumature.


ma hai la tartaruga a vista o è appannata?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora hai 21 anni caro?
> 
> trovatene un'altra!
> 
> e studia


Diamine, studiare è la mia vita! Mi piace moltissimo e non perdo un colpo. Ma mi piace moltissimo anche lei.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti vedo male,ad essere sincero mi spiace pure.Vedo molto male lei e non mi dispiace,perchè non mi piace.


Pensi non ci siano speranze, vero?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Diamine, studiare è la mia vita! Mi piace moltissimo e non perdo un colpo. Ma mi piace moltissimo anche lei.



immagino, ma...anche a me il mio moroso del liceo piaceva moltissimo, poi però dopo 3 anni mi ha lasciata per un'altra e se l'è pure sposata...non sai quanto l'ho ringraziato, dopo, nei miei pensieri...


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Pensi non ci siano speranze, vero?


Penso che tu sia molto più coinvolto di lei,e penso che potresti meritare di più,non credi?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma hai la tartaruga a vista o è appannata?


Ahahahah! Non sarò Brad Pitt ma sono un bel bagaj, dai. Faccio nuoto da un bel po' di anni... Non sono esattamente un fisicato, ma i miei punti a livello estetico li ho.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Non sarò Brad Pitt ma sono un bel bagaj, dai. Faccio nuoto da un bel po' di anni... Non sono esattamente un fisicato, ma i miei punti a livello estetico li ho.


Ti posso chiedere una cosa?Ma tu, vuoi una donna che mentre è impegnata con un uomo finisce in spaccata su un altro fringuello dalla punta rosa?


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Penso che tu sia molto più coinvolto di lei,e penso che potresti meritare di più,non credi?


Lei è quello che voglio, ora almeno. è bella, spigliata, sagace, ironica. E mi ha dato tanto, malgrado tutto. Mi piacerebbe soltanto avere la possibilità di prendermi cura di lei e che lei faccia lo stesso con me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lei ha 25 anni... quattro in più di me. E io sono uno studentello sbarbato, lei lavora. Due mondi diversi che si incontrano, con tutte le loro sfumature.


Ahiahiahiahi. Lei più grande, lavora, fidanzata con il tipo all'estero per lavoro... facilmente in carriera(ma tutti questi qua in carriera sono bromurizzati h24?), incontra lo studente quando ha già comprato la trapunta... la vedo grigia.
Se sceglie te, vuol dire che ti ama davvero, però.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso chiedere una cosa?Ma tu, vuoi una donna che mentre è impegnata con un uomo finisce in spaccata su un altro fringuello dalla punta rosa?


Non credo nel detto "il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio". Penso che i particolarismi di ogni situazione vadano oltre la statistica.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Lei è quello che voglio, ora almeno. è bella, spigliata, sagace, ironica. E mi ha dato tanto, malgrado tutto. Mi piacerebbe soltanto avere la possibilità di prendermi cura di lei e che lei faccia lo stesso con me.


Ok,che opinione hai di una che impagnata si tromba spigliatamente,sagacemente,ironicamente un altro?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,che opinione hai di una che impagnata si tromba spigliatamente,sagacemente,ironicamente un altro?



:rotfl:


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahiahiahiahi. Lei più grande, lavora, fidanzata con il tipo all'estero per lavoro... facilmente in carriera(ma tutti questi qua in carriera sono bromurizzati h24?), incontra lo studente quando ha già comprato la trapunta... la vedo grigia.
> Se sceglie te, vuol dire che ti ama davvero, però.


A suo dire ha già scelto, e ha scelto lui. Sono qui per capire se è così e se è finita, basandomi sulle vostre personali considerazioni. Aprire le proprie prospettive non penso possa far male, ora come ora. Altrimenti rischio di fossilizzarmi sui miei pensieri e sacrificare la lucidità di cui necessito.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Non credo nel detto "il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio". Penso che i particolarismi di ogni situazione vadano oltre la statistica.


Ah quindi a te non farebbe mai una cosa simile?a 41 anni mi sono fatto un'altra opinione.Io al mio fianco non vorrei mai una donna capace di fare una cosa simile,non avrei una grande stima di lei,dal punto di vista etico e morale.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,che opinione hai di una che impagnata si tromba spigliatamente,sagacemente,ironicamente un altro?



Che sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato e che dovrebbe prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ammettendosi che non ama più la persona con cui sta ma che vale la pena di troncare e di cominciare un nuovo percorso con quello che si sta spigliatamente, sagacemente e ironicamente trombando.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah quindi a te non farebbe mai una cosa simile?a 41 anni mi sono fatto un'altra opinione.Io al mio fianco non vorrei mai una donna capace di fare una cosa simile,non avrei una grande stima di lei,dal punto di vista etico e morale.



Non posso averne la sicurezza, è vero. Ma non credo sia un motivo sufficiente per non tentare.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Non posso averne la sicurezza, è vero. Ma non credo sia un motivo sufficiente per non tentare.


Tentare non costa nulla,tieni presente le spiccate potenzialità e inclinazioni di questa donna.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che gente bigotta


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Si*

Mamma mai quanta gente moderna.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tentare non costa nulla,tieni presente le spiccate potenzialità e inclinazioni di questa donna.


Lo farò, è chiaro. Ma prima vorrei capire se la cosa è destinata a concludersi, se questa parola "Fine" è davvero tale, oppure, come le tre volte precedenti tra due mesi sarò di nuovo in ballo.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Lo farò, è chiaro. Ma prima vorrei capire se la cosa è destinata a concludersi, se questa parola "Fine" è davvero tale, oppure, come le tre volte precedenti tra due mesi sarò di nuovo in ballo.


Se sparisci fra meno di due mesi sei di nuovo in ballo.Sei pronto a scommettere?:up:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

Si in effetti che bigotti
Tutti puliti e anime canddie
A 25 anni si puo ancora toppare

Meglio prima che dopo insomma

Cmq i moralizzatori che noia
Io la  penso così 
Mi fanno quasi  + paura di quelli che sbagliano

Sia chiaro anche prima di essere traditrice
Anche prima qnd sono stata tradita

aspetta e vedi cosa succede

senza, se reisci, arrovellarti

confermo che i carrieristi sono un po troppo concentrati solo su se stessi (parlo x esp)e riescono a mandare in cocci cose molto belle


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Rosa 3*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Si in effetti che bigotti
> Tutti puliti e anime canddie
> A 25 anni si puo ancora toppare
> 
> ...


Non è questione di essere bigotti,e che lavorare lontano e pensando che la tua donna ti è fedele mentre invece fa delle sedute analitiche non è piacevole.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se sparisci fra meno di due mesi sei di nuovo in ballo.Sei pronto a scommettere?:up:



Sì, sono pronto eccome. E ci spero, ci spero con tutto me stesso.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lo farò, è chiaro. Ma prima vorrei capire se la cosa è destinata a concludersi, se questa parola "Fine" è davvero tale, oppure, come le tre volte precedenti tra due mesi sarò di nuovo in ballo.


Ti cercherà, è scontato

Lei è una ragazza giovane (per te grande, in realtà ancora giovanissima) che si è vista crollare le certezze quando un fringuello come te le ha fatto perdere la teste a fronte del suo grande uomo d'affari maturo

Se dovessi scommettere direi che lei potrebbe lasciare lui, poi tu potresti lasciare lei...

Lei è una ragazza come tante...pregi e difetti, ne Troia ne poco affidabile...

Una storia come tante ne accadono...a 20-25 anni è pienamente lecito mettere in dubbio le proprie relazioni (a patto ovviamente che non si esageri nelle stronzate e nei tempi)

...non ti fidare di chi ti dice certe cose, gente che ha avuto una donna e mezza e fa l'esperta


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si in effetti che bigotti
> Tutti puliti e anime canddie
> A 25 anni si puo ancora toppare
> 
> ...



Temo che non arrovellarsi il cervello, almeno per ora, sia un'impresa ben oltre le mie possibilità.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si in effetti che bigotti
> Tutti puliti e anime canddie
> A 25 anni si puo ancora toppare
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere bigotti,e che lavorare lontano e pensando che la tua donna ti è fedele mentre invece fa delle sedute analitiche non è piacevole.


guarda c'è gente che si gratifica talemente tanto nel lavoro che non ha bisogno di altro e non da altro

infatti questa parte va li e nemmeno un po di coccole sesso se ti pare normale

diciamo che le sedute analitiche le fai (sbagliando lo so) qnd di la c'è cos' tanto  egocentrismo che non ti passa x la testa che i rapporti vanno alimentati coccolati

che poi sarebbe il caso di chiudere prima ok
ma siamo essere umani e in qnt tali imperfetti e molto 
ora non penso da mettere al rogo


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> guarda c'è gente che si gratifica talemente tanto nel lavoro che non ha bisogno di altro e non da altro
> 
> infatti questa parte va li e nemmeno un po di coccole sesso se ti pare normale
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro non possiamo nemmeno escludere che il 27enne in carriera ricco fisicaccio e pisellone, stando all'estero non approfitti e si faccia la sua sana periodica scopata extra...

...cioè...di che stiamo parlando???


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tra l'altro non possiamo nemmeno escludere che il 27enne in carriera ricco fisicaccio e pisellone, stando all'estero non approfitti e si faccia la sua sana periodica scopata extra...
> 
> ...cioè...di che stiamo parlando???



ahahahahah...mi ricorda un siciliano giramondo....Cheat vero????......

caro mio certo che fara'cosi'....per il cinno qua',come diciamo per noi per dire ragazzino..e'giovane e sprovveduto..crede a babbo  natale.D'altronde a 21 tutti eravamo cosi'--no???
Cque la sua''amica''penso se lo prilli e rigiri come vuole....


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Frif ha detto:


> Sì, sono pronto eccome. E ci spero, ci spero con tutto me stesso.


Ma si fai quello che ti senti di fare.E se hai problemi vieni serenamente su questo forum dove ci sono i professoroni che fra cazzate e carrambate ci spostano le case e volano sulla luna.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...mi ricorda un siciliano giramondo....Cheat vero????......
> 
> caro mio certo che fara'cosi'....per il cinno qua',come diciamo per noi per dire ragazzino..e'giovane e sprovveduto..crede a babbo  natale.D'altronde a 21 tutti eravamo cosi'--no???
> Cque la sua''amica''penso se lo prilli e rigiri come vuole....


Ma io solo per amore...


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...mi ricorda un siciliano giramondo....Cheat vero????......
> 
> caro mio certo che fara'cosi'....per il cinno qua',come diciamo per noi per dire ragazzino..e'giovane e sprovveduto..crede a babbo  natale.D'altronde a 21 tutti eravamo cosi'--no???
> Cque la sua''amica''penso se lo prilli e rigiri come vuole....


Dai... mica sono così idiota... la mia parte di severità l'ho avuta anche io. Ho cercato di mantenere un equilibrio finché ho potuto. Poi che io sia ingenuo e inesperto è la pura verità: ma non sono mai stato uno zerbino.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si fai quello che ti senti di fare.E se hai problemi vieni serenamente su questo forum dove ci sono i professoroni che fra cazzate e carrambate ci spostano le case e volano sulla luna.


Se devo far quello che mi sento di fare allora rimango qui, ad aspettare e ad eccedere con l'alcool. Più di così.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Se devo far quello che mi sento di fare allora rimango qui, ad aspettare e ad eccedere con l'alcool. Più di così.


A 21 anni?ma dai,trnquillo che torna.:up:Se sparisci torna prima.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> E ora sono qui, come un cretino, basito dalla sua decisione e confuso sul da farsi.
> 
> Credete sia finita davvero? Credete che la loro relazione, dopo cinque mesi di intenso tradimento, possa davvero continuare?


Ciao Frif!

Tu sei un daddolone eteroclito che sta despumando il succo dell'attrazione di genere per una donna vecchia e mendace e lo vai condendo con lambiccamenti di lamia e restoppie pompeggianti!
Ciò è inefficiente per almeno tre ordini di ragioni: primariamente perchè egli è l'amore un'affezione dello spirito e non un'affettazione dell'intelletto, in secondo luogo perchè il fittone della menzogna è ancoraggio troppo forte e profondo perchè alcuno ad esso avvezzo se lo possa recidere senza cadere rovinosamente alla prima brezza ed in ultima istanza perchè le donne non sono come i cani.
Pensa per un solo attimo alla conferenza di Yalta e ragiona su come questa sarebbe stata solamente interlocutoria se non fosse stata preceduta da quella di Potsdam, perchè è prima della fine delle guere che si necessita di una strategia, non dopo!
Ora, tu vai suonando il tuo liuto a festa finita e nessuno abbellirà il prato del Calendimaggio con una sua bella controdanza pubica, perchè il sole è già tramontato ed il falò è spento.
La festosità effimera è un bussolotto che esce dal bicchiere qualunque sia la tua puntata e le monete di rame che hai gettato per terra non potranno ritornare moltiplicate nelle tue tasche, e questo perchè il quincunce era già fermo e bello con la sua faccia levata verso il cielo quando tu mormorasti "uno!".
Per il resto il tuo catamarano può legittimamente ormeggiare in tutti i porti disponibili finchè non ti si spezzi la gomena, o fintantochè nessun porto ti conga col suo canapo, allora e solo allora andrai a dissodare terreni riarsi e sempre meno fruttuosi, come mozzo lontano dalla caravella, rimpiangendo il tempo burrascoso e la salsedine.
Ma ella è come un porto punico per le navi romane : straniero, ostile e da sfruttare.
Ricordatene e non osare oltre.

Ciao!


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 21 anni?ma dai,trnquillo che torna.:up:Se sparisci torna prima.


Io sono già sparito... Il punto è che però ci vediamo molto spesso in società, perché condividiamo una passione comune e frequentiamo gli stessi eventi e gli stessi posti. E non sono disposto a rinunciare alle mie passioni per lei.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2013)

Ti ripeto, attento alla rettificata anale di una persona di 27 anni che si sta facendo il culo all'estero e a cui hai fottuto la futura moglie.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Io sono già sparito... Il punto è che però ci vediamo molto spesso in società, perché condividiamo una passione comune e frequentiamo gli stessi eventi e gli stessi posti.* E non sono disposto a rinunciare alle mie passioni per lei*.


guai a te se lo fai! ti vengo a cercare e te meno


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Frif!
> 
> Tu sei un daddolone eteroclito che sta despumando il succo dell'attrazione di genere per una donna vecchia e mendace e lo vai condendo con lambiccamenti di lamia e restoppie pompeggianti!
> Ciò è inefficiente per almeno tre ordini di ragioni: primariamente perchè egli è l'amore un'affezione dello spirito e non un'affettazione dell'intelletto, in secondo luogo perchè il fittone della menzogna è ancoraggio troppo forte e profondo perchè alcuno ad esso avvezzo se lo possa recidere senza cadere rovinosamente alla prima brezza ed in ultima istanza perchè le donne non sono come i cani.
> ...


Io sono un illuminista, gentile Rabarbaro. E Ulisse è il mio riferimento intellettuale. Pensi ch'io tema porti stranieri e ostili? Se Itaca è davvero tale lì arriverò. A farmi desistere serve la dimostrazione che tale isola non si riveli che uno scoglio.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Dai... mica sono così idiota... la mia parte di severità l'ho avuta anche io. Ho cercato di mantenere un equilibrio finché ho potuto. Poi che io sia ingenuo e inesperto è la pura verità: ma non sono mai stato uno zerbino.


Frif..non mi permetterei mai di pensarlo..anzi dal momento che potresti essere mio figlio,''tifo''per te.Poi non sapevo fossi gia'nel mondo del lavoro...questo cambia tutto...li'si ci scanta in fretta.Comunque ocio...le femmine sono perfide...cercano di fregarci...ma alla fine noi siamo le volpi,e loro le fagiane da cacciare


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, attento alla rettificata anale di una persona di 27 anni che si sta facendo il culo all'estero e a cui hai fottuto la futura moglie.


Rettifica anale?ma è mia....ottimo.:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, attento alla rettificata anale di una persona di 27 anni che si sta facendo il culo all'estero e a cui hai fottuto la futura moglie.


e cosa vuoi che sia???fa benissimo....le donne degli altri a qualcosa debbono servire no??


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, attento alla rettificata anale di una persona di 27 anni che si sta facendo il culo all'estero e a cui hai fottuto la futura moglie.


Non ho paura di lui. Nemmeno lontanamente. Se io sono un cretino lui è un imbelle. A ciascuno il suo, diceva Sciascia.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guai a te se lo fai! ti vengo a cercare e te meno


Non c'è rischio, non temere. E apprezzo questa animosità; è rassicurante.  Grazie.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Se devo far quello che mi sento di fare allora rimango qui, ad aspettare e ad eccedere con l'alcool. Più di così.


Ma quale alcool...

Senti a me, vai un po' a cara e vecchia figa con amici o chi vuoi...divertiti, esci, fai sport...

...la cosa bella dei periodacci sentimentali è che si dimagrisce tanto e con poco impegno ci si fa bel fisico 

Che poi dai, 21 anni...io alla tua età...
...ero fidanzato  ma un paio di anni dopo ero una bestia...

Cerca evasione...lei ti cercherà entro il mese


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non c'è rischio, non temere. E apprezzo questa animosità; è rassicurante.  Grazie.


ah bè! 
mi raccomando! 
la zia Simy ti tiene d'occhio


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, attento alla rettificata anale di una persona di 27 anni che si sta facendo il culo all'estero e a cui hai fottuto la futura moglie.


Guarda che fortunatamente non sono tutti menti criminali come te, eh???

Che poi il culo...all'estero...voglio dire: almeno che non lavori in miniera (e non sembra) più che farsi il culo se la starà spacchiando


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Noooo*

Toccatemi tutto ma non il Sor daniele.:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guai a te se lo fai! ti vengo a cercare e *te meno*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento di 5 mesi, dal punto di vista dell'amante.*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se l'unico modo per riaverla è stare per un po' lontano, fallo...
> 
> Comunque può darsi pure che il rapporto non era idilliaco già da prima.
> 
> Non è che una si sveglia la mattina e diventa improvvisamente una mignotta


oppure era mignotta anche prima, ed il nostro giovane virgulto è l'amante numero 18


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oppure era mignotta anche prima, ed il nostro giovane virgulto è l'amante numero 18



ma no amico sono donne stanche del solito tran tran....marito o fidanzato..sempre rottura dì balle sono,e noi le facciamo ''vivere''e ''sognare'' no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Io sono un illuminista, gentile Rabarbaro. E Ulisse è il mio riferimento intellettuale. Pensi ch'io tema porti stranieri e ostili? Se Itaca è davvero tale lì arriverò. A farmi desistere serve la dimostrazione che tale isola non si riveli che uno scoglio.


Ah, ma Ulisse sta a Diderot come Pol Pot sta a Ghandi!
Questo a meno che tu non ti riferisca all'Ulisse di Dante che, rintronato da una Penelope molesta e vecchia, se l'immaginò andare oltre le colonne d'Ercole a trovare un po' di pace, perchè il vero Odisseo era un figlio di buona donna falso, bugiardo e brillantissimo, uno che voleva solo tornare a casa per vedere i suoi porci e il suo cane!
Lui voleva morire in mezzo al proprio pisco ed alla diarrea nel suo letto nuziale senza dover dare di matto per non anadare in guerra e inventarsene una al giorno per conquistare una città che non gli interessava per un re cornuto e buzzurro con dei compagni un po' troppo attratti dal viuzio greco.
Non è quindi questione di temere un periglioso ed aspro viaggio, sebbene esso non sia diretto ad un ritorno ma ad una nuova meta, ma di evitare, per quanto possibile, di affaccendarsi e trafficare per conquistare una semplice Troia!
Absit iniuria verbis.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oppure era mignotta anche prima, ed il nostro giovane virgulto è l'amante numero 18


Oppure ancora era una ragazza normalissima che s'è rotta le palle del fidanzato così lontano, s'è fatta il troietto e ora va in classica crisi causata da mille ragioni


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Oppure ancora era una ragazza normalissima che s'è rotta le palle del fidanzato così lontano, s'è fatta il troietto e ora va in classica crisi causata da mille ragioni


possibile. magari abbisogna di un quarantenne, in questa precipua fase di crisi


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma no amico sono donne stanche del solito tran tran....marito o fidanzato..sempre rottura dì balle sono,e noi le facciamo ''vivere''e ''sognare'' no?


assolutamente. donne fortunate


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma no amico sono donne stanche del solito tran tran....marito o fidanzato..sempre rottura dì balle sono,e noi le facciamo ''vivere''e ''sognare'' no?


Immagino di sì.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, ma Ulisse sta a Diderot come Pol Pot sta a Ghandi!
> Questo a meno che tu non ti riferisca all'Ulisse di Dante che, rintronato da una Penelope molesta e vecchia, se l'immaginò andare oltre le colonne d'Ercole a trovare un po' di pace, perchè il vero Odisseo era un figlio di buona donna falso, bugiardo e brillantissimo, uno che voleva solo tornare a casa per vedere i suoi porci e il suo cane!
> Lui voleva morire in mezzo al proprio pisco ed alla diarrea nel suo letto nuziale senza dover dare di matto per non anadare in guerra e inventarsene una al giorno per conquistare una città che non gli interessava per un re cornuto e buzzurro con dei compagni un po' troppo attratti dal viuzio greco.
> Non è quindi questione di temere un periglioso ed aspro viaggio, sebbene esso non sia diretto ad un ritorno ma ad una nuova meta, ma di evitare, per quanto possibile, di affaccendarsi e trafficare per conquistare una semplice Troia!
> Absit iniuria verbis.


Apprezzo l'uso perfetto del Modus Ponens. L'Ulisse era chiaramente dantesco.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente. donne fortunate


molto...e ti diro'che la follia di Boston...mi convince ancor di piu'che quello che sto facendo sia giustissimo.perche'oggi ci siamo domani forse...........


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Apprezzo l'uso perfetto del Modus Ponens. L'Ulisse era chiaramente dantesco.


Già, anche Pietro Abelardo lo apprezzerebbe, bontà sua, s'egli fosse ancor vivente.
Capisco bene che, data l'età e nonostante l'uso della logica, tu non possa ancora guovarti di un metodo induttivo per discernere l'utile femmineità con cui congiugersi favorevolmente da quella molesta e scabra ch'illascivisce ed illude, ma leggendo i sacri post qui addentro te ne renderai comunque oltremodo edotto.
Abbandona adunque il sillogismo copulativo e applicati a quello disgiuntivo.
Indocti discant et ament meminisse periti!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> molto...e ti diro'che la follia di Boston...mi convince ancor di piu'che quello che sto facendo sia giustissimo.perche'oggi ci siamo domani forse...........


questo è poco ma sicuro, caro mio


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, anche Pietro Abelardo lo apprezzerebbe, bontà sua, s'egli fosse ancor vivente.
> Capisco bene che, data l'età e nonostante l'uso della logica, tu non possa ancora guovarti di un metodo induttivo per discernere l'utile femmineità con cui congiugersi favorevolmente da quella molesta e scabra ch'illascivisce ed illude, ma leggendo i sacri post qui addentro te ne renderai comunque oltremodo edotto.
> Abbandona adunque il sillogismo copulativo e applicati a quello disgiuntivo.
> Indocti discant et ament meminisse periti!


Non credo di esserne ancora in grado, temo. Ma se, o gentil Rabarbaro, sei così convinto delle tue considerazioni, logicamente perfette beninteso, mi permetterai di pucciarci il naso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non credo di esserne ancora in grado, temo. Ma se, o gentil Rabarbaro, sei così convinto delle tue considerazioni, logicamente perfette beninteso, mi permetterai di pucciarci il naso.


Egli è forse il tuo naso tal qual tarallo nel latte mattutino, ma nella scodella non v'è logica affatto, né utili considerazioni né belle, ma solo un gozzoviglio di volgarità e vaneggiamenti sul colore del vento che passa e l'odore dei tuoni notturni, l'uno che sbaglia il senso delle idee, l'altro che si diverte a scavare.
Cose senza senso, insomma.
Come lo sono la vita
e l'amore.


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

La verità è che mi rendo conto quanto io abbia investito in questa relazione. Ho gestito la situazione con rispetto, equilibrio, pazienza - ma davvero tanta - sotterrando il mio istinto a vantaggio di un calcolo anche solo lontanamente razionale per conquistarla. E piano piano mi sono perso qui dentro. 
Le ho dato tutto me stesso, e vedere un rapporto che non si è consumato spegnersi in questo modo mi uccide.
La verità è che eravamo bellissimi insieme, nel senso più estetico e puro della cosa.
E scegliendo lui mi ha ucciso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> La verità è che mi rendo conto quanto io abbia investito in questa relazione. Ho gestito la situazione con rispetto, equilibrio, pazienza - ma davvero tanta - sotterrando il mio istinto a vantaggio di un calcolo anche solo lontanamente razionale per conquistarla. E piano piano mi sono perso qui dentro.
> Le ho dato tutto me stesso, e vedere un rapporto che non si è consumato spegnersi in questo modo mi uccide.
> La verità è che eravamo bellissimi insieme, nel senso più estetico e puro della cosa.
> E scegliendo lui mi ha ucciso.


Vedi, le amorazioni di questo genere, cioè massive e tetragone non servono altro che a divenire l'essenza di future memorie, l'archetipo tangibile di un'età dell'oro relazionale che sarà metro etrno e indeformabile di ogni altra relazione ed il "mai più raggiungibile" per intensità e candore tra gli abbracci dei corpi.
Non è male che tu ti senta così.
Che rimanga tua anche nel letto o divenga solo di un altro, lei è già parte di te.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, le amorazioni di questo genere, cioè massive e tetragone non servono altro che a divenire l'essenza di future memorie, l'archetipo tangibile di un'età dell'oro relazionale che sarà metro etrno e indeformabile di ogni altra relazione ed il "mai più raggiungibile" per intensità e candore tra gli abbracci dei corpi.
> Non è male che tu ti senta così.
> Che rimanga tua anche nel letto o divenga solo di un altro, lei è già parte di te.


Già


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> possibile. magari abbisogna di un quarantenne, in questa precipua fase di crisi


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> guarda c'è gente che si gratifica talemente tanto nel lavoro che non ha bisogno di altro e non da altro
> 
> infatti questa parte va li e nemmeno un po di coccole sesso se ti pare normale
> 
> ...


beh ecco ehm
se devo essere sincero ehm
le gratificazioni del lavoro...
soprattutto non del lavoro ma della professione

sono cose che vedo che ehm
tante volte non vengono recepite....

ma sono fondamentali...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Io sono un illuminista, gentile Rabarbaro. E Ulisse è il mio riferimento intellettuale. Pensi ch'io tema porti stranieri e ostili? Se Itaca è davvero tale lì arriverò. A farmi desistere serve la dimostrazione che tale isola non si riveli che uno scoglio.


Figliuolo...
Ulisse non era certo uomo di intelletto eh?
Ma di azione...

Ulisse parte e torna da Itaca...

Non è il suo punto di partenza, nè il punto di arrivo...

Ma il punto di riferimento...

Ulisse è il re di Itaca, il marito di penelope, ma non è solo questo...

E' anche altro...

E per fare un bravo Ulisse, penelope non basta, ci vuole Circe, ci vuole Nausicaa, Polifemo...ecc..ecc..

Le sirene...

C'è da sfidare l'ira degli dei, c'è da avere pallade atena dalla propria parte...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, ma Ulisse sta a Diderot come Pol Pot sta a Ghandi!
> Questo a meno che tu non ti riferisca all'Ulisse di Dante che, rintronato da una Penelope molesta e vecchia, se l'immaginò andare oltre le colonne d'Ercole a trovare un po' di pace, perchè il vero Odisseo era un figlio di buona donna falso, bugiardo e brillantissimo, uno che voleva solo tornare a casa per vedere i suoi porci e il suo cane!
> Lui voleva morire in mezzo al proprio pisco ed alla diarrea nel suo letto nuziale senza dover dare di matto per non anadare in guerra e inventarsene una al giorno per conquistare una città che non gli interessava per un re cornuto e buzzurro con dei compagni un po' troppo attratti dal viuzio greco.
> Non è quindi questione di temere un periglioso ed aspro viaggio, sebbene esso non sia diretto ad un ritorno ma ad una nuova meta, ma di evitare, per quanto possibile, di affaccendarsi e trafficare per conquistare una semplice Troia!
> Absit iniuria verbis.


Ulisse era subdolo e cafonissimo no?:up::up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frif (16 Aprile 2013)

Senza contare poi, permettetemi, come LEI si comporterà ora nei confronti di lui.
Ha detto che gli ha accennato qualcosa prima che ripartisse.

E, mi chiedo, come si può "accennare" una cosa del genere?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Senza contare poi, permettetemi, come LEI si comporterà ora nei confronti di lui.
> Ha detto che gli ha accennato qualcosa prima che ripartisse.
> 
> E, mi chiedo, come si può "accennare" una cosa del genere?


Ti preoccupi di troppe cose...
TI preoccupi di cose di cui si preoccupano le femmine...

Ascolta il sommo, il vate
Lui segui Lothar

Che ne ha viste di ogni pelo...

E ti farai le ossa....

Non dobbiamo mai pensare troppo a loro
poi ci mancano di rispetto...

Bisogna sapersene all'uopo anche fregarsene

perchè abbiamo cose più importanti a cui pensare e da fare...

In alto i coturni.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ulisse era subdolo e cafonissimo no?:up::up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già, e soprattutto non era un eroe!

La sua figura è solo un escamotage usato Omero per presentare al vero protagonista del poema, cioè il cane Argo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Senza contare poi, permettetemi, come LEI si comporterà ora nei confronti di lui.
> Ha detto che gli ha accennato qualcosa prima che ripartisse.
> 
> E, mi chiedo, come si può "accennare" una cosa del genere?


Il rapporto di lei con lui è qualcosa che esula, o dovrebbe esulare, dalle tue fantasie e dalle tue proiezioni immaginifiche, a meno che tu non ti finga nel pensiero di diventare il suo fidanzato ufficiale per poterla, seguendo i tuoi alterni umori e frenesie, cacciare e redarguire, oppure perdonare ed abbracciare.

Per quel che riguarda le donne e la loro capacità di manipolare la parola, i sentimenti e le pulsioni maschili, non mi dilungherò a dirti altro se non che esse sono maestre insuperabili in quell'arte ammaliatoria e confondente.
Tienine conto.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (17 Aprile 2013)

bello, bello, un gran bel topic questo  domani scriverò anche una delle mie stupide storie


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> La verità è che mi rendo conto quanto io abbia investito in questa relazione. Ho gestito la situazione con rispetto, equilibrio, pazienza - ma davvero tanta - sotterrando il mio istinto a vantaggio di un calcolo anche solo lontanamente razionale per conquistarla. E piano piano mi sono perso qui dentro.
> *Le ho dato tutto me stesso*, e vedere un rapporto che non si è consumato spegnersi in questo modo mi uccide.
> *La verità è che eravamo bellissimi insieme, nel senso più estetico e puro della cosa.
> E scegliendo lui mi ha ucciso*.


Ecco. Questa è stata la tua percezione, perchè hai ignorato la realtà. Nella realtà lei non ti ha chiesto di darle tutto te stesso e probabilmente aveva una visione del rapporto meno pura ed ideale della tua. Tanto è vero che, pur essendo lei libera di stato, è stata costretta a scegliere da te. Non ha avuto l'impeto di rivoluzionare la sua vita, non aveva probabilmente alcuna intenzione di farlo. Messa alle strette non ha scelto lui... lui l'aveva scelto prima e lei non ha mutato la sua scelta. Ha deciso di troncare con te, perchè volevi qualcosa che lei non ti poteva/voleva dare.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Questa è stata la tua percezione, perchè hai ignorato la realtà. Nella realtà lei non ti ha chiesto di darle tutto te stesso e probabilmente aveva una visione del rapporto meno pura ed ideale della tua. Tanto è vero che, pur essendo lei libera di stato, è stata costretta a scegliere da te. Non ha avuto l'impeto di rivoluzionare la sua vita, non aveva probabilmente alcuna intenzione di farlo. Messa alle strette non ha scelto lui... lui l'aveva scelto prima e lei non ha mutato la sua scelta. Ha deciso di troncare con te, perchè volevi qualcosa che lei non ti poteva/voleva dare.


Sono passato per bigotto per aver scritto che questa donna non mi convince....!Bè, oggi a ad essere corretti e rispettosi dei sentimenti altrui si passa per bigotti,che mondo di cazzari.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Scelse lui.
> 
> E ora sono qui, come un cretino, basito dalla sua decisione e confuso sul da farsi.
> Per forza;lei voleva lo scovolone che tenesse ben pulito il sifone del cesso,tu invece volevi rifarle il bagno.
> ...


Il sunto e' sufficiente.
Torna a bananarla!!


----------



## net (17 Aprile 2013)

Buongiorno g., non ho idea se lei voglia te o lui,ma di sicuro le serve un pò di tempo per riflettere e per sentire la tua mancanza  non devi evitarla, continua a fare ció che facevi prima e se ti capita di incontrarla sii cortese ma distaccato. Intanto aspetta.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (17 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Gentili utenti,
> 
> Mi chiamo g. e son qui per raccontarvi la mia storia, nella speranza che qualcuno di voi - certamente più edotto di me - possa darmi una mano a capirne il senso e, eventualmente, ad abbozzarne un proseguo.
> 
> (...)



6 galline ed un bel gallo, di colore nero e giallo, che sul far della mattina fa una bella cantatina.. (cit)

Oh quanto amano il loro galletto le pollastre, si azzittiscono e lo osservano con gli occhietti a cuoricino. poi, stancamente si alzano dal loro giaciglio e si stiracchiano e adempiono ai loro obblighi quotidiani, pigolano, spettegolano, accudiscono, svolazzano. Ma.. e cosa fa quella gallinella tutta sola? cosa aspetta ad alzarsi? è forse erbetta idratante quella che si passa sulle zampette? è forse olio del trattore quello con cui si lucida il becco? 

Ada la mancina è in effetti tutta presa di sè, si gira e rigira su sè stessa per esprimere grazia, saltella accattivante e saltello dopo l'altro si dirige sicura verso il recinto esterno.

Uuuuh ma dove la va la Ada? gaea conosudo qualche dun? 

così la nostra storia per essere meglio capita ha bisogno di una piccola parentesi. bisogna tornare molto, molto, molto indietro nel tempo, ovvero al giorno precedente.  la Ada spigolava felice quando in un momento di estasi pigolante vide un muscoloso energumeno bianco e nero, compagno tasso avanzava sicuro vicino allo stagno. 
e la Ada si innamorò follemente.

Ma torniamo al presente, ecco la Ada che si affaccia dalle assi e guardicchia speranzosa di scorgere una qualche macchia bianca nel verde del boschetto. 
l'attesa si fa carica agitazione di impazienza quando, proprio dove lo aveva intravisto il giorno precedente ecco arrivare Tasso con tutta la sua baldanza.

è l'inizio della storia di amore, i due si davano appuntamento ogni giorno nello stesso luogo alla stessa ora, e Tasso si inarcava con sempre maggiore forza e potenza mentre beveva dallo stagno e Ada sfoggiava le sue pose più sexy e conturbanti.

nel pollaio non si chiacchiera d'altro, ma quando verrà a cena? ma ce lo ha grosso? uhhhh volgare! ma quante tane ha? 

Poi, un giorno.. 
Quella era una mattina come tutte le altre e Ada era intenta nei soliti preparativi, si era lisciata la cresta con un ovetto appena sfornato dalla sua amica Gianna, si era pulita le penne intime con il latte della vacca alla quale aveva confidato che si aspettava una proposta di matrimonio di lì a breve, e poi si era recata al recinto sulle punte delle zampe per sembrare più slanciata.
Mai si sarebbe aspettata di assistere a quella scena, non poteva credere ai propri occhi. in fondo alla radura una tenera moretta aspettava compagno tasso, della sua stessa razza e specie. e Tasso camminava proprio verso di lei.  

Ada si sfilò dalle penne l'anellino che aveva rubato al naso di vacca e lo lanciò per terra e fece ritorno sui suoi passi con il cuore spezzato.
Al tintinnare sui sassetti dell'anello Tasso si voltò e per la prima volta vide Ada, una cicciotta gallinella che trottava verso il pollaio e si chiese cosa mai avesse spinto una chioccia a recarsi fino al recinto esterno.  
il pensiero gli volo via con la stessa velocità con il quale era giunto e corse dalla sua bella e dai suoi cuccioli nascosti in mezzo alle fronde che lo aspettavano, così come ogni giorno.


----------



## Frif (17 Aprile 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1121477 ha detto:
			
		

> 6 galline ed un bel gallo, di colore nero e giallo, che sul far della mattina fa una bella cantatina.. (cit)
> 
> Oh quanto amano il loro galletto le pollastre, si azzittiscono e lo osservano con gli occhietti a cuoricino. poi, stancamente si alzano dal loro giaciglio e si stiracchiano e adempiono ai loro obblighi quotidiani, pigolano, spettegolano, accudiscono, svolazzano. Ma.. e cosa fa quella gallinella tutta sola? cosa aspetta ad alzarsi? è forse erbetta idratante quella che si passa sulle zampette? è forse olio del trattore quello con cui si lucida il becco?
> 
> ...


Ok. Hai reso l'idea.


----------



## Frif (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il sunto e' sufficiente.
> Torna a bananarla!!


Sono un po' perplesso, lo confesso.


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2013)

Probabilmente conte aveva parecchia intesa fisica

Ma posta obbligatoriamente ad un bivio ha fatto la sua scelta
Alla fine sarò brutale, ma scegli cosa credi ti faccia meglio e se innamorato davvero non penso si possa rinunciare ne per pressioni ne nulla

Lotti sono in fondo
X di + senza figli ecc

Io credo che a volte s iscambi un intensa passione e coinvolgim con l’amore
Credo

Mi domando anche che tipo di amore sia con l’altro ma evidentemente qualcosa c’è 

fatti la tua vita se si dovesse pentire tornerà


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

Però se ripenso ai miei di 21 anni...
Ah che entusiasmo e che voglia di ciul...di vivere!
E mi ricordo la mia storia con una compagna di corso, della Sardegna...

Ah allora si...

Vissi d'arte vissi d'amor

Ma mi ricordo una cosa che mi lasciò smarrito....
Noi eravamo lì sempre nelle biblioteche a parlare del futuro della cultura e dell'arte ecc...ecc..

E mi ricordo benissimo...

In quei giorni fecero fuori Ruffilli...


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, le amorazioni di questo genere, cioè massive e tetragone non servono altro che a divenire l'essenza di future memorie, l'archetipo tangibile di un'età dell'oro relazionale che sarà metro etrno e indeformabile di ogni altra relazione ed il "mai più raggiungibile" per intensità e candore tra gli abbracci dei corpi.
> Non è male che tu ti senta così.
> Che rimanga tua anche nel letto o divenga solo di un altro, *lei è già parte di te.*


Raby....romanticone


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il sunto e' sufficiente.
> Torna a bananarla!!


ahahahahah

eretteo...quanto mi mancava il blu dei tuoi commenti!!
:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby....romanticone


Non sottovalutare l'effetto emolliente che la Primavera ha sul cuore dei ruminanti!


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Gentili utenti,
> 
> Mi chiamo g. e son qui per raccontarvi la mia storia, nella speranza che qualcuno di voi - certamente più edotto di me - possa darmi una mano a capirne il senso e, eventualmente, ad abbozzarne un proseguo.
> 
> ...



In questo tipo di casi ci sono due tipologie di consigli.
Se devo darti quello giusto, ti direi anch'io di lasciar perdere sta roba, uscire svagarti e darti alla topa come antidoto finchè non ti passa la sveglia per la tizia in questione.
Ma se devo darti quello sincero, te ne do un'altro, perchè, se tu vuoi proprio _lei_, come persona, come donna, come partner, è così che devi agire....
E quindi:

Mio caro Frif, sarò impopolare, ma se davvero la vuoi, io ti consiglio di prendertela.
Esatto, in amore è così che funziona, se tieni davvero ad una persona, lotti fino alla fine per averla.
Lo so, è masochistico, è sbagliato, è una via a senso unico.
Il gioco poi, non ne vale nemmeno la candela.
Rischi di affezionarti sempre di più, per poi ritrovarti con in mano un pugno di mosche.
Tu metti in ballo te stesso, il tuo amore, la tua anima, già sapendo che corri il rischio di perdere il tutto.
In pratica, un vero immenso casino.
Però.
PERO'.
Così vanno ste robette qui.
Io, personalmente, se fossi in te non le avrei dato nessun ultimatum, non ti conviene affatto, non ora, quantomeno, magari per farla disamorare del suo attuale boy ed autoconvincersi a mollarlo sarebbe bastato semplicemente del tempo, e la tua costante presenza a suo fianco.
E' che queste cose hanno bisogno della loro gestazione per venir fuori.
Di tempo, di cura, di attenzione.
Non pretendere da una ragazza fidanzata da anni, che molli il suo tipo per te, a prescindere da ciò che avete passato insieme.
(E soprattutto ricorda che lei, da fidanzata, l'ha vissuto in modo diverso, nel senso che non aveva il cuore e la testa completamente liberi, a differenza tua, quindi lei ha un filtro rispetto a te).
Se vuoi che lo faccia, non chiederglielo, quanto piuttosto fa' in modo che lei lo faccia.
Il modo più facile ed efficace che hai per fare in modo tale che lei si innamori di te e ti scelga?
Restarle accanto finché lui è via, e continuare ad amarla.
E in pratica tu dandole l'ultimatum hai fatto l'esatto opposto.
E quindi ti sei dato la zappa sui piedi da solo.

Magari hai fatto la scelta giusta, ma non certo quella che ti ha reso felice.
E' che non sempre le scelte giuste sono le meno dolorose.
Quindi ti ripeto, se tu vuoi lei, sai già cosa devi fare, vai ammazza e torna.
MA tieni bene in conto che sai già a cosa vai incontro, ovvero ad un futuro incerto, dove potresti lasciarci di mezzo il cuore.
E col cuore non si scherza.
Se invece capisci che è solo una stronza e quindi che se ne vada a quel paese, ok, fai ancora meglio.
Ma tanto conta che ti ricercherà, che non è finita qui, se lo è, è solo perchè l'hai costretta te a chiudere con questo ultimatum, sennò lei avrebbe continuato, ossì che lo avrebbe fatto...probabilmente all'infinito, pure.

Ma soprattutto....il tizio è fuori per ancora minimo un anno.....ti pare che in un anno non riesci a farla innamorare?
essù...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> In questo tipo di casi ci sono due tipologie di consigli.
> Se devo darti quello giusto, ti direi anch'io di lasciar perdere sta roba, uscire svagarti e darti alla topa come antidoto finchè non ti passa la sveglia per la tizia in questione.
> Ma se devo darti quello sincero, te ne do un'altro, perchè, se tu vuoi proprio _lei_, come persona, come donna, come partner, è così che devi agire....
> E quindi:
> ...


:singleeye:apa:apa:apa:
[video=youtube;KEPL3WaOz4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEPL3WaOz4w[/video]


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye:apa:apa:apa:
> [video=youtube;KEPL3WaOz4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEPL3WaOz4w[/video]


Conte...ti è piaciuto il mio intervento?
sono tornata 
:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte...ti è piaciuto il mio intervento?
> sono tornata
> :carneval:


Moltissimo no?
E dove sei stata fino ad ora?


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Moltissimo no?
> E dove sei stata fino ad ora?


Girovagando per il mondo in cerca della fede e della spiritualità.
No scherzo.
Per carità.apa:
Per l'europa sì, comunque.
E niente, semplicemente zero tempo per connettermi e partecipare alle discussioni.
Ma di tanto in tanto leggiucchiavo.
Che è successo nel frattempo?
Sei diventato fedele e Lothar si è divorziato fuggendo con le concubine?
Anna Blume e Ultimo si sono sposati in seconde nozze?
Insomma, la fine del mondo, o la scoperta di un nuovo mondo considerato impossibile?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Girovagando per il mondo in cerca della fede e della spiritualità.
> No scherzo.
> Per carità.apa:
> Per l'europa sì, comunque.
> ...


Ma non so mia cara piccola dolce Babsi
Ultimo è andato in vacanza...
Io e Lothar abbiamo emesso voti per fare una bella magnata io e lui...
Fedele sempre a me stesso...e ai miei principi di contraddizione sistematica, di crapula e dissolutezza...

Ma mi sono messo a studiare fisso...
Ho chiuso gli mp
Baracca e burattini

E mi sono chiuso nella mia torre eburnea
con le concubine...


----------



## Frif (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> In questo tipo di casi ci sono due tipologie di consigli.
> Se devo darti quello giusto, ti direi anch'io di lasciar perdere sta roba, uscire svagarti e darti alla topa come antidoto finchè non ti passa la sveglia per la tizia in questione.
> Ma se devo darti quello sincero, te ne do un'altro, perchè, se tu vuoi proprio _lei_, come persona, come donna, come partner, è così che devi agire....
> E quindi:
> ...


Apprezzo molto questa tua analisi. Sei stata molto gentile e puntuale. Ma quello di cui necessito ora è la natura tecnica delle cose. Lei ha scelto lui e abbiamo deciso di comune accordo (anche se non ce lo siamo detto) che non ci dobbiamo più vedere. Tu dici: vai, ammazza e torna. Io ti chiedo banalmente come.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto questa tua analisi. Sei stata molto gentile e puntuale. Ma quello di cui necessito ora è la natura tecnica delle cose. Lei ha scelto lui e abbiamo deciso di comune accordo (anche se non ce lo siamo detto) che non ci dobbiamo più vedere. Tu dici: vai, ammazza e torna. Io ti chiedo banalmente come.


Logico che non ve lo siete mai detto. Tu hai detto 'scegli'. Tu, quando lei ha risposto 'lui', dovevi dire 'allora non ci vediamo più'. La mossa l'hai fatta tu, lei ha risposto, ora tocca di nuovo a te. Però attento... se le chiedi di rivedervi, implicitamente accetti la sua scelta.


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto questa tua analisi. Sei stata molto gentile e puntuale. Ma quello di cui necessito ora è la natura tecnica delle cose. Lei ha scelto lui e abbiamo deciso di comune accordo (anche se non ce lo siamo detto) che non ci dobbiamo più vedere. Tu dici: vai, ammazza e torna. Io ti chiedo banalmente come.



Se davvero sei già passato nella fase successiva, ovvero hai già deciso razionalmente, nella tua testa, di riprendertela, pur accettandone le conseguenze, allora il gioco per la metà è fatto.
Nel senso.
Eri te che avevi decido di chiudere, non lei, ricorda.
Lei era solo stata messa alle strette, ha fatto la scelta più facile, razionale, noiosa e comoda.
E sicura.
Quindi ora rifatti semplicemente vivo.
All'inizio una chiamata, un semplice sms, insomma un punto di contatto, per un possibile riavvicinamento.
Da lì ad un vero e proprio appuntamento, alla successiva ricaduta fra le lenzuola, e quindi al ritorno dei giochi, il passo è breve.
Però intanto prima devi deciderti che la vuoi davvero.
In pratica, già ti sei pentito di averla lasciata, di averle chiesto l'ultimatum?
Dovresti cercare di capire questo.
Il problema, lo so, è che la confusione nella testa in queste situazioni è tanta, e fra ciò che il cuore vuole, e ciò che la testa ci suggerisce, la differenza è spaventosa.
Un abbraccio


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non sottovalutare l'effetto emolliente che la Primavera ha sul cuore dei ruminanti!


altro che emolliente...io sapevo andassero in calore, caro raby


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> altro che emolliente...io sapevo andassero in calore, caro raby


Sei stata mal informata da qualche etologo dilettante..!

Devo però aggiungere che da quando sei tornata stai inanellando una serie di post tanto notevoli quanto equilibrati: mi complimento.
Sei forse stata ad un seminario di Stephen Hawking e del Dalai Lama sulla sapenza e la sagezza interiore?


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei stata mal informata da qualche etologo dilettante..!
> 
> Devo però aggiungere che da quando sei tornata stai inanellando una serie di post tanto notevoli quanto equilibrati: mi complimento.
> Sei forse stata ad un seminario di Stephen Hawking e del Dalai Lama sulla sapenza e la sagezza interiore?


Raby ma io sono sempre stata saggia, sono nata vecchia dentro, quando fu 
Sei te che non te ne sei mai accorto, mio belante amichetto barbuto.
Ma ora che ti sei ravveduto ti perdono, torniamo ad attorcigliare le trecce alle bambole sui prati fioriti?
tvb


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby ma io sono sempre stata saggia, sono nata vecchia dentro, quando fu
> Sei te che non te ne sei mai accorto, mio belante amichetto barbuto.
> Ma ora che ti sei ravveduto ti perdono, torniamo ad attorcigliare le trecce alle bambole sui prati fioriti?
> tvb


Ero evidentemente obnubilato dalla confondenza quando non riconoscevo in te la vegliarda algida e aspra che tanto apprezzo!


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ero evidentemente obnubilato dalla confondenza quando non riconoscevo in te la vegliarda algida e aspra che tanto apprezzo!



Eri obnubilato dall' avatar che occhieggia mignottoso, te lo dico io!
In effetti non è un bel lasciapassare, pure io vedendolo penserei :"E mò che vole sta figa di legno pulciosa??"
Però poi mi salvo con ciò che dico(sempre se e quando non mi affosso ancora di più, ovvio!)

PS: ehm....vegliarda passa, ma algida e aspra?
io?
giammai :mrgreen:
spero....


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Eri obnubilato dall' avatar che occhieggia mignottoso, te lo dico io!
> In effetti non è un bel lasciapassare, pure io vedendolo penserei :"E mò che vole sta figa di legno pulciosa??"
> Però poi mi salvo con ciò che dico(sempre se e quando non mi affosso ancora di più, ovvio!)
> 
> ...


Tu mi confondi con col Conte che, di fronte al tuo avatar, viene colto da una sublime e lussuriosa sindrome di Stendhal, per quanto mi riguarda ho infatti appreso da molto tempo che l'iconcina qui affianco ben poco conta nell'economia delle relazioni foru-mistiche, dato che il mio avatar fu scelto con cura per essere repellente e, nonostante tutto, vengo segretamente omaggiato da pulzelle che mi offrono crostata fatta in casa e lasagne al ragù per accattivarsi i miei ircini favori!

P.S. ma certo: come tutte le post diciottenni, sotto i 78°C e con rugosità superficiale maggiore di 85X10[SUP]-7[/SUP] m sei vegliarda, algida e aspra. E' una questione di fisica: non incolpare me.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi confondi con col Conte che, di fronte al tuo avatar, viene colto da una sublime e lussuriosa sindrome di Stendhal, per quanto mi riguarda ho infatti appreso da molto tempo che l'iconcina qui affianco ben poco conta nell'economia delle relazioni foru-mistiche, dato che il mio avatar fu scelto con cura per essere repellente e, nonostante tutto, vengo segretamente omaggiato da pulzelle che mi offrono crostata fatta in casa e lasagne al ragù per accattivarsi i miei ircini favori!
> 
> P.S. ma certo: come tutte le post diciottenni, sotto i 78°C e con rugosità superficiale maggiore di 85X10[SUP]-7[/SUP] m sei vegliarda, algida e aspra. E' una questione di fisica: non incolpare me.


Ma più che altro è il nome a intrigarmi...
Babsi...

Suona così musicale...
Mia cara piccola e dolce Babsi...


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sono un po' perplesso, lo confesso.


Lascia perdere il consesso ,
e piuttosto va' all'amplesso.
Urge una potente svuotata di scroto.
Dopodiche' si puo' tornare a ragionare.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> eretteo...quanto mi mancava il blu dei tuoi commenti!!
> :up:


In effetti ultimamente sono stato anch'io latitante,
parecchie cose da fare e poco tempo per sbrigarle,al solito.
Bentornata.


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi confondi con col Conte che, di fronte al tuo avatar, viene colto da una sublime e lussuriosa sindrome di Stendhal, per quanto mi riguarda ho infatti appreso da molto tempo che l'iconcina qui affianco ben poco conta nell'economia delle relazioni foru-mistiche, dato che il mio avatar fu scelto con cura per essere repellente e, nonostante tutto, vengo segretamente omaggiato da pulzelle che mi offrono crostata fatta in casa e lasagne al ragù per accattivarsi i miei ircini favori!
> 
> P.S. ma certo: come tutte le post diciottenni, sotto i 78°C e con rugosità superficiale maggiore di 85X10[SUP]-7[/SUP] m sei vegliarda, algida e aspra. E' una questione di fisica: non incolpare me.


Eppure è umano associare l'avatar al nickname e a chi parla, facendosi più o meno un'immagine mentale, seppur errata, alle volte!
Bravo rabarbino tu che non sei caduto nel trucchetto! :up:
Crostata fatta in casa?:singleeye:
Ma in quante ti fanno la corte, minchia?
E cmq se vuoi essere repellente sbagli sia avatar che tattica, si sa che le donne fanno gli occhi dolci alle capre , e diventano pucciose se un ome fa il simpatico(pur non volendo lui fare il tale) e il ritroso!
per conto mio, io sono affascinata dalla tua dialettica istrionica, ma non ti preoccupare, mai vorrò insidiare le tue incorruttibili fortezze con la forza lancinante dei miei fanali abbaglianti(vedicchi dolci:lipstick
:carneval:


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più che altro è il nome a intrigarmi...
> Babsi...
> 
> Suona così musicale...
> Mia cara piccola e dolce Babsi...



Conte valuti tutto con la musica!
quanto si sente che la ami, pensi proprio da pianista, te


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In effetti ultimamente sono stato anch'io latitante,
> parecchie cose da fare e poco tempo per sbrigarle,al solito.
> Bentornata.


:sorriso2:


Ps: sai che il blu è il mio colore preferito?
no, chiaro.
cmq vi vu bi.
ogni tanto mi sento benvenuta qui, e questa sensazione di umanità mi piace, ogni tanto ne ho bisogno anche io 
(ok, tu fa' finta di non aver sentito nulla, io in realtà sono una bulla, ok? :fumo


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :sorriso2:
> 
> 
> Ps: sai che il blu è il mio colore preferito?


Ecco spiegata la concordanza.
Sei una rarita'.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte valuti tutto con la musica!
> quanto si sente che la ami, pensi proprio da pianista, te


certo e faccio pure il broncio quando suono....
qui è sabato scorso...

[video=youtube;S17wLEkQL64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S17wLEkQL64[/video]


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ... ma non ti preoccupare, mai vorrò insidiare le tue incorruttibili fortezze con la forza lancinante dei miei fanali abbaglianti(vedicchi dolci:lipstick
> :carneval:


Ti ringrazio per la premura: sai, noi provinciali siamo gente semplice e per nulla avvezza a resistere alle lusinghe...


----------



## Frif (20 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera ci siamo rivisti dopo una settimana dal nostro ultimo incontro. Ci siamo incontrati per caso ad una serata che interessava ad entrambi. Inizialmente ci siamo ignorati. Poi ci siamo incrociati uscendo a fumare e lei ha fatto per abbracciarmi. Io sono stato immobile e lei subito se n'è andata chiedendomi scusa. Ci siamo cercati per il resto della serata e abbiamo continuato a fissarci a vicenda, senza mai abbassare lo sguardo. Ce ne siamo andati senza salutarci.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il rapporto di lei con lui è qualcosa che esula, o dovrebbe esulare, dalle tue fantasie e dalle tue proiezioni immaginifiche, a meno che tu non ti finga nel pensiero di diventare il suo fidanzato ufficiale per poterla, seguendo i tuoi alterni umori e frenesie, cacciare e redarguire, oppure perdonare ed abbracciare.
> 
> *Per quel che riguarda le donne e la loro capacità di manipolare la parola, i sentimenti e le pulsioni maschili, non mi dilungherò a dirti altro se non che esse sono maestre insuperabili in quell'arte ammaliatoria e confondente.
> Tienine conto.*



adulatore...


----------



## babsi (20 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la premura: sai, noi provinciali siamo gente semplice e per nulla avvezza a resistere alle lusinghe...


orsù raby non giochiamo so che sei abituato a resistere alla pressante corte delle dolci donzelle dalle gote rosse, e mi compiaccio con te della tua costanza (dico seriamente)
cmq oggi c'è un sole che spacca qui in terra hispanica, ohibò
mi sento primaverile


----------



## babsi (20 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco spiegata la concordanza.
> Sei una rarita'.



grazie.


----------



## babsi (20 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ieri sera ci siamo rivisti dopo una settimana dal nostro ultimo incontro. Ci siamo incontrati per caso ad una serata che interessava ad entrambi. Inizialmente ci siamo ignorati. Poi ci siamo incrociati uscendo a fumare e lei ha fatto per abbracciarmi. Io sono stato immobile e lei subito se n'è andata chiedendomi scusa. Ci siamo cercati per il resto della serata e abbiamo continuato a fissarci a vicenda, senza mai abbassare lo sguardo. Ce ne siamo andati senza salutarci.


Amen.
cmq questo era solo l'inizio.
E ci stava una sua ceduta di posizione(vedi:l'abbraccio) ed una tua conseguente freddezza quasi sbalordita.
Solo che alla prossima non sarai così forte, misà.


----------



## babsi (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> certo e faccio pure il broncio quando suono....
> qui è sabato scorso...
> 
> [video=youtube;S17wLEkQL64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S17wLEkQL64[/video]


Conte ...:up:


----------



## Eretteo (20 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ieri sera ci siamo rivisti dopo una settimana dal nostro ultimo incontro. Ci siamo incontrati per caso ad una serata che interessava ad entrambi. Inizialmente ci siamo ignorati. Poi ci siamo incrociati uscendo a fumare e lei ha fatto per abbracciarmi. Io sono stato immobile e lei subito se n'è andata chiedendomi scusa. Ci siamo cercati per il resto della serata e abbiamo continuato a fissarci a vicenda, senza mai abbassare lo sguardo. Ce ne siamo andati senza salutarci.


Prima la schifi e poi te la sogni nel letto.
Perdi piu' tempo te che i vincitori delle elezioni.


----------



## Frif (23 Aprile 2013)

Ok. Si è fatta sentire, dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi si è fatta sentire di nuovo e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di quanto sta male lei. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato dicendomi che non se la sente. 

Che fare?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Si è fatta sentire, dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi si è fatta sentire di nuovo e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di quanto sta male lei. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato dicendomi che non se la sente.
> 
> Che fare?


CHe fare?
Passar la mona
per quel che la vale no?


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Si è fatta sentire, dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi si è fatta sentire di nuovo e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di quanto sta male lei. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato dicendomi che non se la sente.
> 
> Che fare?


Cioe' quelli che doveva sperimentare le hanno spannato vulva,tonsille ed adenoidi,invece il culo e' aumentato di due taglie ed il medico le ha consigliato un mesetto di riposo e quotidiane iniezioni di aloe.
Quindi lei torna dal mona,che per il prossimo mesetto potra' portarla a vedere film romantici e pagarle cene e sedute abbronzanti.
Finche' il colon e' pronto per la prossima legione.
Quello di lei,ovviamente.


----------



## Frif (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cioe' quelli che doveva sperimentare le hanno spannato vulva,tonsille ed adenoidi,invece il culo e' aumentato di due taglie ed il medico le ha consigliato un mesetto di riposo e quotidiane iniezioni di aloe.
> Quindi lei torna dal mona,che per il prossimo mesetto potra' portarla a vedere film romantici e pagarle cene e sedute abbronzanti.
> Finche' il colon e' pronto per la prossima legione.
> Quello di lei,ovviamente.


Questo è essere impietosi. Ma, gentile Impietoso, non hai risposto alla mia domanda.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2013)

*Frif*



Frif ha detto:


> Questo è essere impietosi. Ma, gentile Impietoso, non hai risposto alla mia domanda.


Ascolta,eretteo ha ragione,incontrala,portatela in un luogo appartato,strappagli le mutande a morsi,devi sfregiargli le natiche a furia di randellate,poi gli schizzi in pieno viso per marcare il territorio,e il giorno dopo sparisci cambiando numero del cellulare.Questo devi fare!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Si è fatta sentire, dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi si è fatta sentire di nuovo e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di quanto sta male lei. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato dicendomi che non se la sente.
> 
> Che fare?



Parlate di altre cose ...
a che serve parlare di quanto sta male ?


----------



## babsi (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Si è fatta sentire, dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi si è fatta sentire di nuovo e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di quanto sta male lei. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato dicendomi che non se la sente.
> 
> Che fare?


Alla seconda volta che glielo chiedi vedrai che ci fa un pensierino su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Si è fatta sentire, *dicendomi che mi pensa tantissimo*. Inizialmente l'ho ignorata. Poi *si è fatta sentire di nuovo *e le ho risposto. Abbiamo parlato delle solite cose... di quanto sto male io, di *quanto sta male lei*. Le ho chiesto di vederci e ha rifiutato *dicendomi che non se la sente.
> 
> *Che fare?


Se vuoi ti posto la ricetta della lepre in salmì... credo che ti stia cucinando per benino.Prima fa la manfrina poi dice che non se la sente... ma va a ciapà i ratt.


----------



## Frif (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posto la ricetta della lepre in salmì... credo che ti stia cucinando per benino.Prima fa la manfrina poi dice che non se la sente... ma va a ciapà i ratt.


Che significa? Ha detto che non vuole vedermi...


----------



## Frif (23 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Alla seconda volta che glielo chiedi vedrai che ci fa un pensierino su.


Non so davvero se sia il caso di insistere... è lei che si è fatta sentire di nuovo; lei dovrebbe chiederlo a me.


----------



## salvo falletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non so davvero se sia il caso di insistere... è lei che si è fatta sentire di nuovo; lei dovrebbe chiederlo a me.


e vai...ora do pure consigli!

caro amico ho letto la prima e l'ultima pagina e quindi chissà quante cose mi sarò perso.

Però ti dico questo...per la mia piccola esperienza.

E' difficilissimo rinunciare a quello che avete e state provando entrambi, ciò che potrebbe essere logora...sempre di più!

Uscrine è complicato...ed ora tu non puoi capire...ma lasciati consigliare!

Questa storia vi distruggerà...entrambi...e a mio parere...è già troppo tardi per evitare il male che purtroppo i vostri cuori dovranno affrontare.

Io non ho avuto il coraggio di vivere questo amore, forse per meschinità, a te dico che se ritieni di non autodistruggerti fuggi via...se pensi sia la tua anima gemella...valla a prendere...in quel momento le parole non serviranno e lei verrà con te. Fidati.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Che significa? Ha detto che non vuole vedermi...


Certo. Ma per farlo ti ha chiamato. E ti ha fatto la manfrina del 'vorrei ma non posso'. Beata ingenuità.
Caro ragazzo, se una donna non vuole più vedere un uomo, NON LO CHIAMA PER DIRGLI QUANTO STA MALE SENZA DI LUI.
Ti dico come la penso: lei non lascerà mai l'altro, è questo che ti vuole far capire.
Dopodichè molto probabilmente, previa sufficente insistenza, sarà ben lieta di vederti e... per poi fare nuovamente la parte eroica della fanciulla oramai promessa a un altro.
Vedi tu se è questo quello che vuoi.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Questo è essere impietosi. Ma, gentile Impietoso, non hai risposto alla mia domanda.


Ok,dal momento che ti rifiuti di vedere la realta',ti raccontero' una bella favoletta irta di minchiate alla quale crederai dalla prima all'ultima parola,e felice come una pasqua correrai verso il tramonto passando prima dal fioraio.
I cazzi che si e' presa dappertutto sono stata solo un'insignificante parentesi,uno schizzetto che si dispedera' nel rio delle amazzoni che e' il vostro immenso,unico,impareggiabile amore.
Lei non pensa che te,ed ora che ha la figa in fiamme ed il culo che le fa impazzire ogni volta che deve cagare,tanto gliel'hanno rotto a forza di pistonate senza vaselina,ora dicevo le incrementate dimensioni anali sono un'allegoria dei sentimenti ancora piu' grandi che prova per te.
E te lo dico!
Dove lo trova un altro che se la ripiglia e sta a sentire le sue cazzate?
Se ti piace farti prendere per i fondelli da quella donnetta,continua pure a pendere dalle sue labbra.
Perche' tanto non ti lascera' mai.
Avra' solo delle insignificanti parentesi,ogni tanto.
Ma quello che conta e' che lei ti ama!
Giusto?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ok,dal momento che ti rifiuti di vedere la realta',ti raccontero' una bella favoletta irta di minchiate alla quale crederai dalla prima all'ultima parola,e felice come una pasqua correrai verso il tramonto passando prima dal fioraio.
> I cazzi che si e' presa dappertutto sono stata solo un'insignificante parentesi,uno schizzetto che si dispedera' nel rio delle amazzoni che e' il vostro immenso,unico,impareggiabile amore.
> Lei non pensa che te,ed ora che ha la figa in fiamme ed il culo che le fa impazzire ogni volta che deve cagare,tanto gliel'hanno rotto a forza di pistonate senza vaselina,ora dicevo le incrementate dimensioni anali sono un'allegoria dei sentimenti ancora piu' grandi che prova per te.
> E te lo dico!
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
quante volte me la sono raccontata
sta storia....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...:up::up::up::up:

Sei un mito...
VIeni a trovarmi che ti porto a pranzo fuori...


----------



## Frif (30 Aprile 2013)

*Fine della storia*

Giusto per aggiornarvi.
Ci siamo rivisti, ci siamo dati qualche bacio e ci siamo divisi ancora.

Sto molto male ma soffro serenamente perché è stata onesta. Mi ha confessato che è stata innamorata di me, in un certo modo, che non ama più il suo ragazzo come una volta e che gli dirà tutto e si prenderà le proprie responsabilità cercando di sistemare le cose.
Io, nel frattempo, esco di scena. 

Si vedrà se rientrerò un domani.

Grazie a tutti voi.


----------

